# Schwinn Starlet III wheel and tire sizes



## Mingero (May 24, 2011)

I am restoring a Starlet III and would like to purchase NOS or cheaper correct size wheels and tires......could anyone supply me with them.....also could someone tell me where to buy.

Thanks,
Gerry


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 25, 2011)

The wheels would be S7 and the tires are 26 X 1 3/4    Not 26X1.75 which will not fit the S7   Here is a tire source and maybe they have wheels too if you are not going stock schwinn. If you are just going to ride it the 26 X 1.75 wheels/tires might be your best shot.  A correct set of nice S7's can easily be $100+.   Most of the time I just try and buy a different bike that has better wheels for a parts bike to get the parts I need for the restoration.

http://www.niagaracycle.com


----------



## Mingero (May 25, 2011)

Thanks....it is a rider with some restoration but not for show........ but my concern was that 26X1.75 would look too big under the stock fenders.......in your opinion would that combination look good.......I appreciate your help.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 25, 2011)

Yes I think that would look fine.  Close enough that you would not even notice.


----------

